# Ideas For a "Smoky" "Spicy" Brine?



## Mylegsbig (Apr 9, 2007)

Any ideas for a smoky or spicy brine to pickle some Serrano Peppers?

This is the brine i'm basing it off of, but i was thinking i could use maybe some cumin seed or something?

1 1/2 to 2 lbs serranos
2 medium onions sliced thin  
6 ice cubes  
1/4 cup coarse ( Kosher ) salt  
1 cup cider vinegar  
1/2 cup sugar  
1 Tablespoon mustard seed  
1/2 teaspoon celery seed  
1/2 teaspoon turmeric


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 9, 2007)

How about these additions?

RC Fine Food Chipoltle Powder
Liquid Smoke
Smoked Paprika
Maybe sub smoked salt for the kosher


----------



## college_cook (Apr 9, 2007)

Smoked paprika and liquid smoke are your best bets for smoky flavor.
For spicy just use some ground cayenne.

Just my two cents, but I think your 1/2 tsp. turmeric might get lost amongst the other flavors.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 9, 2007)

im omitting the turmeric, i don't care for it.

cheers


----------

